# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Ξέρει κάποιος τη ράτσα τους;

## ΛΑΓΚΟΝΑΣ



----------


## ΛΑΓΚΟΝΑΣ



----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλε μου καλησπέρα . Εάν δεν είναι κοινά περιστεράκια - παγκούρια , τότε είναι βούτες .

----------


## Bigalice2014

μαλλον ειναι κοινα...

----------


## Manostyro

Καλησπέρα η ράτσα τους λέγεται <Μισιράκια> το ασπρο-μαυρο είναι μισιράκι-καπλανι το αλλο μισιρακι-κιλιου και το μαυρο μισιρακι μαυρο ρώσικο
Τα μισιράκια εχουν κοντες μυτες οπως τα δικα σου

----------

